# Most games Crashing upon start



## csturgeon80 (May 6, 2007)

Hey guys, this ones kinda stumping me and posting a thread is my last resort before laying my puter in my driveway and backing over it with my truck...

Most games are crashing upon start without any error messages, I've tried updating all my drivers...flashed my bios...installed new chipset drivers... the only thing concerning hardware that was changed around the time that I started noticing the problems was my monitor...switched from a 22" CRT with standard VGA Cables to a 19" LCD with DVI Cables... the games in short are Planetside ... Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter... World of Warcraft... Arma Armed Assault... And Battlefield 2142... though battlefield after a few tries will occasionally start... oh and yes, I installed the newest version of DirectX 9c

Computer info:

Processor
Model : 1x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
Speed : 2.04GHz
Model Number : 3200 (estimated)
Performance Rating : PR3677 (estimated)
Cores per Processor : 1 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Internal Data Cache : 64kB Synchronous, Write-Back, 2-way set, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 512kB ECC Synchronous, Write-Back, 16-way set, 64 byte line size

Mainboard
Bus(es) : ISA AGP PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
MP Support : 2 Processor(s)
MP APIC : Yes
System BIOS : Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG
Mainboard : http://www.abit.com.tw/ AX8 Series(VIA K8T890-8237)
Total Memory : 767MB DDR-SDRAM

Chipset 1
Model : Abit Computer Corp K8T890 CPU to PCI Bridge
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 204MHz (408MHz data rate)

Chipset 2
Model : Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 204MHz (408MHz data rate)
Total Memory : 768MB DDR-SDRAM
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 136MHz (272MHz data rate)

Video System
Monitor/Panel : Plug and Play Monitor
Adapter : Radeon X1300/X1550 Series 
Adapter : Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary

Physical Storage Devices
Removable Drive : Floppy disk drive
Hard Disk : ST380013A (75GB)
CD-ROM/DVD : VOM-12E48X (CD 40X Rd, 48X Wr) (DVD 5X Rd, 6X Wr)

Logical Storage Devices
Hard Disk (C : 64GB (45GB, 70% Free Space) (NTFS)
Hard Disk (D : 11GB (1.3GB, 12% Free Space) (NTFS)
VIA1.51M (E : 591MB (CDFS)
3.5" 1.44MB (A : N/A

Peripherals
Serial/Parallel Port(s) : 1 COM / 1 LPT
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
FireWire/1394 Controller/Hub : VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse : HID-compliant mouse
Human Interface : HID-compliant game controller
Human Interface : HID-compliant device
Human Interface : USB Human Interface Device
Human Interface : USB Human Interface Device
Human Interface : USB Human Interface Device

MultiMedia Device(s)
Device : Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller

Power Management
AC Line Status : On-Line

Operating System(s)
Windows System : Microsoft Windows XP/2002 Professional 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)

Network Services
Adapter : IC Plus IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet Adapter


----------



## csturgeon80 (May 6, 2007)

K...got a little more info. for ya'll... the games seem to crash when loading the graphics for the game...for example...I can get to the login of the online based games.. but it crashes after attempting to load the graphics...I tried running a DXDIAG and it crashes when trying to load DirectInput ...I then downloaded and replaced the dinput8.dll but it didn't fix my issue...also removed and reinstalled directX and still nothing...

any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED...


----------

